

The New Barbie: Meet the Doll with an Average Woman’s Proportions - ajaymehta
http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/03/05/the-new-barbie-meet-the-doll-with-an-average-womans-proportions/

======
hashberry
Busty dolls harm a girl's self-image and violent video games create
sociopaths, or so they say.

Maybe playtime is fantasy and part of growing up is learning to deal with
reality. Such as average is average and there are a lot more attractive people
than you.

------
unflappable
I grew up playing with He-man and it never gave me second thoughts about
eating all the delicious food, and drinking all the beer that has since turned
me into the fat, slovenly piece of shit I am proud to be today. Nothing could
have prevented that. NOTHING.

And I mean, have you _LOOKED_ at He-man? Was that supposed to insipre me?
Would anyone believe that it intimidated me, and eroded my self confidence?
Really? Bah!

~~~
pstuart
You really think that's the same thing? Bah!

